# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > General Lucid Dreaming >  >  Fengo's workbook

## Fengo

Hello, I'm Fengo. I found DV because I really wanted to be able to control what I would 

dream about and then I learned about lucid dreaming. My friend joined DV and then he 

sent me the link. I'm trying to get my first LD but it just hasn't worked yet. I'm currently 

using MILD. If anyone can send me some tips that would be much appreciated. Here's my 

workbook and enjoy readers  :Shades wink:

----------


## Fengo

Question. What is REM Rebound and how do I set up for it ?

----------


## nito89

*Oh hai, Fengo, welcome to the class! 

REM rebound - put simply is when you dont get enough REM sleep one night, you will get REM rebound which means you will have more and longer REM periods to catch up!
If you want to set yourself up for REM rebound you starve yourself of sleep (take a couple of hours off what you normally have). You will find your dreams the next day will be much longer and much more vivid!

Im currently using MILD too. If you got any questions, feel free to PM me, Matte is far more knowledgeable than I. But ill help if i can.
Good luck getting that first lucid!

Oh and nice avatar*

----------


## Fengo

Thank you  :smiley:  , What is your MILD method

----------


## nito89

*I visualise myself becoming lucid throughout the daytime, and think about what id do. Today ive had a pretty boring day so ive been thinking at random times, if this was a dream *checks to see if it is* i wander what id do... Look around, probably smash that up then oh yeah a task is to manipulate elements, probably create a fireball and burn that tree etc etc, just general day dreaming. Also im using the mantra "im dreaming" i plan to become lucid and just generally get excited for my incoming lucid*

----------


## Fengo

Interesting technique. I'll try it out. On a scale of 0-100% how often do you get lucid dreams throughout the month? And how often would you say you visualize throughout the day

----------


## Matte87

Hi and welcome to DV and class Fengo!  :smiley:  What it all comes down to is intentions and how much time and effort you put into it. You don't want to make it into something you have to do, but rather want to. Make sure you don't cross that line because frustration will definitely kill your motivation. Working hard will result in a LD faster but can also get discouraging if you don't succeed. There's no set time for anyone to have their first LD, it's all individual. But don't give up! You WILL definitely have one if you keep trying. Meanwhile, pay attention to your non-lucids and start filling out your DJ with cool adventures that you can relive later on  :wink2: 

What I do is basicly what nito does, I get excited and long for the next LD by thinking of the goal I've set up. Visualizations and ofcourse the strong belief that I will LD soon helps me get lucid. Believe in yourself! There's a ton of more techniques out there so if you can't get lucid by MILD, try the other ones out. 

I usually combine DILD and MILD with WBTB.

Set up a few tasks on your tasklist and try to achieve them. Perhaps starting out with simple recall goals to get your recall up?

If you have any more questions, ask away and welcome once again!  :smiley: 

*EDIT* I visualize every day, as much as I can. Most often what I want to do or what I've planned to do. How I will do it, how amazing it's going to get. That really helps with motivation. Never try to look at a failure as one, but rather a "fluke" and just look forward to the next time you'll get a chance to achieve lucidity. Next night that is  :wink2: 

My LD count has been a bit random lately, but I average around 6-10 LD's a month.

----------


## nito89

*i cba to do the math to work it out in percentages, so i get lucid id say a couple of times a month, but i think my LD count is starting to go up. And matte pretty much explained everything in  his post *bows before wise grand-master**

----------


## Matte87

*Pats wise-to-be Nito on the head* The more LD's you have, the more you'll get. So the longer you keep at it, the easier it gets in any kind of way. Control, achieving it, stabilization etc.

----------


## Fengo

*bows* Thank you grand masters

----------


## Fengo

Set myself up for REM-Rebound I think. I normally wake up at 7 and our schools cross-country meet was today and I had to get up early so I got up at 5:30. I'll report back the results.

----------


## nito89

*Nice, GL with your REM-rebound. Hope you have some awesome, vivid and long ass dreams tonight*

----------


## Fengo

I woke up and didn't do remembering techniques then I went to fill in my DJ but I forgot the dream  :Oh noes:  ; but I remember it was really long

----------


## Matte87

Aw too bad! Weekend is here, time to LD  :smiley:

----------

